# Affichage Disque Dure externe sur le bureau



## fg230 (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai éjecté mes disques dures externes sur le bureau et maintenant je les trouves pas sur mon bureau.

Comment faire apparaitre de nouveau les disques dures?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2010)

Utilitaire de disque tu sélectionnes les DDE et tu clic sur "Monter" ( icone ) Sinon voir aussi que l'option d'afficher les DDE sur le bureau est bien cochée. Finder>Preferences>General et cocher la case "Disques dur externes"


----------



## fau6il (1 Novembre 2010)

fg230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai éjecté mes disques dures externes sur le bureau et maintenant je les trouves pas sur mon bureau.
> 
> ...



_Déconnecte-les de ton ordinateur puis reconnecte-les. 
Sinon, éteins le tout puis reconnecte...     _


----------



## fg230 (2 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Utilitaire de disque tu sélectionnes les DDE et tu clic sur "Monter" ( icone ) Sinon voir aussi que l'option d'afficher les DDE sur le bureau est bien cochée. Finder>Preferences>General et cocher la case "Disques dur externes"


Finalement, j'ai trouvé la solution. J'ai VMware installé sur mon IMAC, je peux pas utiliser simultanément le DD sur 2 OS différents.

En déconnectant sur n'importe quel OS, il apparait sur mon bureau.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Novembre 2010)

ah ben oui... ça c'est logique...


----------

